# Pup wont eat in the morning?



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

Any ideas as to why my 7 month old has gone from eating three meals a dat morning, noon and night, to refusing breakfast and only eating lunch and dinner? Obviously I cant force him but he needs the extra meal...


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

How many cups of what brand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> How many cups of what brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


 
He is on TOTW puppy, he gets 1Cup for breakfast, 1.5Cups at lunch and 1.5Cups for dinner.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Perhaps make the two portions bigger if you feel compelled to feed him X amount everyday.

I wonder if the morning meal is the particular meal where a dog's hunger might be least present at times. With my dogs over the years, the least amount of energy they expend is after their evening meal, perhaps making the ensuing morning meal not as necessary in their eyes....????????

SuperG


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Agree with G. 2 big meals, and exercise to get the hunger up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Perhaps make the two portions bigger if you feel compelled to feed him X amount everyday.
> 
> I wonder if the morning meal is the particular meal where a dog's hunger might be least present at times. With my dogs over the years, the least amount of energy they expend is after their evening meal, perhaps making the ensuing morning meal not as necessary in their eyes....????????
> 
> SuperG


Perhaps. I'll try that, he typically wont eat more than 1.5cups per meal though. I'll see how it goes at lunch today. I wouldn't be concerned by it if he were growing and developing like he should be.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> Agree with G. 2 big meals, and exercise to get the hunger up
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


I wish we could do some serious exercise. He doesn't have a whole lot of energy. Never has. We're currently working with the vet to figure out what's going on in his little body. He's just over 7 months and weighs 36lbs. Something isn't right and we just haven't pin pointed it yet. I'll try the two big meals today, maybe I can convince him to eat a bunch!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is he skinny? or just small structure?

Also agree with the 2 meals, he's at the age where you can typically move to once a day or twice a day feedings. But have you tried the 2 bigger meals earlier in the day and the smll meal in the evening? could be he is eating so much so late that he isn't hungry in the mornings.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Is he skinny? or just small structure?
> 
> Also agree with the 2 meals, he's at the age where you can typically move to once a day or twice a day feedings. But have you tried the 2 bigger meals earlier in the day and the smll meal in the evening? could be he is eating so much so late that he isn't hungry in the mornings.


Yes, he's skinny. You can see and feel his ribs and his backbone is not prominent but I can definitely feel it. I'll try gravitating to small meal at night and bigger ones during the day. I would love for him to be ready for 2 meals a day but I don't feel comfortable because of his size and weight. I think he needs the extra calories. It's bad enough combined with other symptoms that it led us to EPI but the tests came back normal so it's still a mystery.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

The meals don't dictate total calories.. just how often he gets fed. So you can still feed the same amount, just split into 2 meals.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> The meals don't dictate total calories.. just how often he gets fed. So you can still feed the same amount, just split into 2 meals.


Right, but the last few days he has only gotten his two regular meals and no breakfast equaling less calories than a normal day. I hate to overload is system. I would be concerned that too much at once might give him diahrrea. I can give it a shot though and find out!!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you tried canned, freeze dried or raw? Is kibble the only food you give him?


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

HOBY said:


> Have you tried canned, freeze dried or raw? Is kibble the only food you give him?


Never freeze dried or raw, have been considering raw as of late. He's had kibble and canned but I've just been giving him dry for now and see if I can regulate some of his other issues.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

What about toppings? Raw egg, a bit of yogurt or cheese


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Also what brand of dry?


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> What about toppings? Raw egg, a bit of yogurt or cheese
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc



He's on Taste of the Wild puppy formula. I haven't tried toppings yet because I'm trying to limit his intake to one thing and see if we can get the diahrea under control. I think it's starting to get better but I don't want to ruin any progress we're making.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Maybe try a different brand if ignorant agree? Fromm maybe, or honest kitchen


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Try some boiled hamburger and rice. Your pup may have a sensitive tummy. Kibble can be rough. 
My pup stopped eating 3 meals a day at around 9 or 10 months. His choice.
Started not wanting lunch. Today he has a light breakfast and a full meal one hour after a couple of hours of work and play.


----------



## Contego (Feb 16, 2014)

HOBY said:


> Try some boiled hamburger and rice. Your pup may have a sensitive tummy. Kibble can be rough.
> My pup stopped eating 3 meals a day at around 9 or 10 months. His choice.
> Started not wanting lunch. Today he has a light breakfast and a full meal one hour after a couple of hours of work and play.



We've definitely been through it with the sensitive tummy. I've wondered if he was like me in that breakfast just isnt that appetizing. Maybe he's not awake enough. Maybe I'll add something appetizing to his breakfast... Or maybe he just isn't a breakfast kind of dog. I've got a few options to try! Slowly, of course, so as not to upset his little tummy even more!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Crack a raw egg over it


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

All foods are not created equal. You may want to look at the K/cal per cup value of your food. Might what to change to a high quality kibble that has more k/cal's per cup.

Example: TOTW High Prairie puppy 364 k/cal per cup
Orijen Large breed puppy 456 k/cal per cup
Fromm Gold large breed puppy 389 k/cal per cup

A food that has more calories per cup will allow you to feed less volume and still get the right caloric value your pup needs. Also, at 7 months you might consider moving to an adult food. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

It is also important to understand where the calories are coming from.....
Dogs should get the vast majority of their calories from fat and protein as the calories from carbohydrates ( all those wonderful cheap fillers in most kibble ) are worthless and completely unneeded. Unfortunately the vast majority of dried dog kibble is loaded with carbs ...which dogs simply do not need at all.

Protein and fat is where all the calories should come from....not corn,wheat, barley, rice, potatoes etc.....

SuperG


----------

